# How to make an Americano



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

OK, who pours the shot into the cup, then adds the water from the group or water taper even kettle? Who puts water into the cup from the water tap then pours the shot straight into it.....or.......is there some other way I have not thought of?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

My dad just runs the machine till the cup is full... Not an option I'd recommend.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Shot then water from group as you showed me David.

Better than the hot water spout.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw a video @DoubleShot sent where they were using a volumetric machine. The guy filled the cup with hot water from the wand, then ground and prepared the shot. The water is cooling theoretically. Then poured the shot into the cup through twin spouts and holding the cup up to the spouts. The result was that the cream remained beauitfullyon the surface but I doubt it tasted any better!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Water in cup. Cup on scales. Shot on top of that.

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

If I want crema, water then coffee ... If I don't, coffee then water .... Generally speaking if the kettles boiled I'll use that as its fresher, otherwise I'll use the water spout from the coffee machine


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28176-Hot-Water-taps&highlight=water+wand


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Water in cup. Cup on scales. Shot on top of that.


My proceedure every morning after my initial espresso

BTW I weigh the water,75 grams, into the cup from the brewhead prior to making the shot


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28176-Hot-Water-taps&highlight=water+wand


So the question is - did you do your test you mentioned?

"Im gonna pull some shots tonight and use the bonivita and steam wand tonight and test..."


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> So the question is - did you do your test you mentioned?
> 
> "Im gonna pull some shots tonight and use the bonivita and steam wand tonight and test..."


I pulled a couple of shots and tried the kettle and water wand on the rocket, i couldn't really taste any difference.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> I pulled a couple of shots and tried the kettle and water wand on the rocket, i couldn't really taste any difference.


Same. I generally use the kettle but haven't actively noticed a difference.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I can taste the difference between kettle and boiler on mine ... But then I am using an hx and the water has been sat in the boiler for days being boiled and cooled and reboiled, it doesn't taste bad, but it's flatter than the taste from the kettle .... Similar to tap vs bottled water


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Technically, water then espresso is a long black. Espresso then water (where ever it's from) is an americano. Personally I can't taste the difference, but a long black does preserve the crema .


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jtldurnall said:


> Technically, water then espresso is a long black. Espresso then water (where ever it's from) is an americano. Personally I can't taste the difference, but a long black does preserve the crema .


Classic early Milli Vanilli


----------



## macdaddymac (Apr 15, 2015)

I usually just add from the kettle


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Kettle set to 70 degrees. So over boiling water in long blacks


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jtldurnall said:


> Technically, water then espresso is a long black. Espresso then water (where ever it's from) is an americano. Personally I can't taste the difference, but a long black does preserve the crema .


Not strictly true. I serve long blacks as a 5oz drink and americanos as a 9oz drink. Both are made with the espresso pulled directly onto the water. The long black is antipodean in origins and they generally serve them a lot shorter.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I go with espresso into water. Simply as I like watching the espresso mix with the water


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

James811 said:


> I go with espresso into water. Simply as I like watching the espresso mix with the water


One of the sexiest things to watch is a glass of iced water have an espresso pulled on top of it


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Coffee then water.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

Shot then hot water from the tap on my machine.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Follow the original recipe developed in Italy towards the end of WW2: give a GI a coffee. When he recoils and says "$#i7 that's strong" fill up the cup with hot water from wherever, it's only for a straniero so who cares?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

For me, I offer:

Americana - shot then water, so very little crema.

Long black - slightly shorter, water then shot with good crema.


----------



## coffeJN (Apr 24, 2016)

I like iced americano with cream. found receipt in blog, look like:









so tasty!!!


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

as the classic water outlet comes at quite a pressure, using that to top up an espresso results in spraying the espresso over the kitchen


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

coffeJN said:


> I like iced americano with cream. found receipt in blog, look like:
> 
> so tasty!!!


creates an account to post this into a 5 month old thread - now that's commitment to Frapachino!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I make it however you want it, sir.

(Whilst think 'idiot. That's not how you make an Americano')


----------

